# Mais uma raridade



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 11:12)

http://www.agenciafinanceira.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=741443&div_id=1730


    O aquecimento no seu melhor, a seguir são os homens dos aquecedores     , só podia vir no iol e ser uma noticia do CM


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 11:17)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.agenciafinanceira.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=741443&div_id=1730
> 
> 
> O aquecimento no seu melhor, a seguir são os homens dos aquecedores     , só podia vir no iol e ser uma noticia do CM


----------



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 11:20)

dj_alex disse:


>



Daqui a 3 ou 4 dias queixam-se do frio de Inverno. Os media estão a ficar doidos, qualquer coisa já dá noticia. Adoro esta parte da noticia "*O calor de Inverno*        que se faz sentir nesta altura em todo o País está a deixar os comerciantes de vestuário à beira do desespero."


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.agenciafinanceira.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=741443&div_id=1730
> 
> 
> O aquecimento no seu melhor, a seguir são os homens dos aquecedores     , só podia vir no iol e ser uma noticia do CM



Isto é tudo problema da comunicação social que ainda não declarou oficialmente a chegada do frio, sim porque se as tv's já tivessem dito que ia estar frio (mesmo que estivesse 20ºC) a corrida às roupas de inverno estaria de outra forma...


----------



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 11:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Isto é tudo problema da comunicação social que ainda não declarou oficialmente a chegada do frio, sim porque se as tv's já tivessem dito que ia estar frio (mesmo que estivesse 20ºC) a corrida às roupas de inverno estaria de outra forma...




è isso mesmo


----------



## tozequio (14 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

Esses senhores têm memória muito curta. Nem quero imaginar o que a nossa comunicação social diria se isto acontecesse este ano por exemplo... São dados do Porto de Dezembro de 1983.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 23:28)

tozequio disse:


> Esses senhores têm memória muito curta. Nem quero imaginar o que a nossa comunicação social diria se isto acontecesse este ano por exemplo... São dados do Porto de Dezembro de 1983.



Tozequio, que dados são esses, temperatura máxima ?


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 00:37)

Sim, foi um Natal muito quente


----------



## Tiago Moreno (17 Nov 2006 às 11:56)

Os mitos sobre a teoria do aquecimento global e "estupidificação" das massas através dos meios de comunicação levam a isto:

Comentário a uma notícia sobre os mosquitos desconhecidos que têm "atacado" a região de lisboa: Título: Mosquitos!!!!, de "Zeca Diabo", a 17-11-2006.
"Duas perguntas ficam no ar!!!!
*Será da mudança de clima devido ao efeito de estufa?*
Será da globalização, com o constante movimento das pessoas e bens ( principalmente dos bens) que transportam tudo ?" 
Fonte: http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?div_id=291&ler_comentario=1&id=743073

Dou claro destaque à primeira, por estar relacionada com o que aqui se discute. Temos o dever de mostrar às pessoas que a teoria do aquecimento poderá ser uma utopia ou um embuste. Neste momento, o mundo preocupa-se com uma teoria que muito provavelmente é a fraude do século XXI.


----------

